# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Zo bang dat het niet meer gaat werken...

## claudia1969

Hallo, ik wil graag mijn verhaal kwijt voel me echt hopeloos  :Frown: 
Ik heb de laatste jaren verschillende ad's geslikt tegen angsten en depressie.
Van 2003 tot 2007 heb ik zoloft gebruikt tegen angsten ben daarna geswitched naar citalopram omdat de zoloft niet meer goed leek te werken.
In 2009 had ik zoveel last van de bijwerkingen vd citalopram dat ik besloot in overleg met mijn huisarts tot voorzichtig afbouwen. Mijn klachten waren echt al lange tijd weg dus ik dacht dat het wel oke was dit te doen.
Heeeel langszaam afgebouwd en na 3 maanden pillenvrij heb ik echt een enorme depressie gekregen. Ben toen opnieuw gestart met ad, zoloft, maar die gaf na 6 wkn geen tot nauwelijks resultaat. Imipramine geprobeerd maar dat gaf echt vreselijke bijwerkingen dat ik dat niet heb kunnen volhouden.Toen overgestapt op efexor. Dit hielp wel tegen depressie maar niet tegen angsten en daar heb ik toen buspiron voor gekregen. Ik voelde me al snel beter alleen bleek een maand of 5 later dat mijn bloeddruk en chol. verhoogd waren en mijn psych dacht dat het door de efexor kwam en vond het beter om een ander middel te gaan gebruiken. Ben toen overgestapt op lexapro. Dit leek heel goed te gaan voor een maand of 3 daarna ging het stapje voor stapje slechter met me. Ik merkte het aan kleine dingen zoals weer meer piekeren, toenemen van irreele angsten, neerslachtigheid etc.
De psych heeft de lexapro opgehoogd maar uiteindelijk werd het alleen maar erger en kwam de depressie met angst echt in alle hevigheid op zetten. Dit gaat nu al maanden zo ik voel me echt zo slecht en vind het vreselijk elke ochtend wakker te worden, alles is een opgave, mijn zoontje, man huwelijk, mijn werk, alles is alleen maar een last. Ik ben constant geirriteerd, zeer teneergeslagen en pieker alleen maar, schuldgevoelens, faalangst. Heb nu ook xanax tegen angst en dat gebruik ik om te slapen. Inmiddels ben ik afgebouwd met de lexapro en buspiron en opnieuw gestart met de zoloft, deze heb ik nu bijna 2 weken. Ik merk nog geen verandering, ik weet dat het ook nog heel kort is en de startdosering van 50 mg ook erg laag is maar ik voel me zooooo bang dat er geen 1 pil meer gaat werken en dat ik nooit meer uit deze grijze wolk kom. Is het de lexapro die spontaan niet meer werkte of is er iets in mijn hoofd "gebeurd" waardoor ik niet meer zoals eerst op de pillen reageer..!!! Wat als er nu niets meer helpt ik 
ben echt zo bang voor hoe het nu verder moet ik wel een leuke moeder zijn voor mijn zoontje en gewoon kunnen genieten van alledag maar het leven is compleet zinloos op deze manier
Wie herkent zich in mijn verhaal of kan me misschien tips geven over andere medicijnen buiten anti depressiva of wat dan ook  :Frown:  :Frown:  
afz Claudia

----------


## gossie

Lieve Claudia,

Ik wens je veel sterkte met het instellen van medicatie. Dit heeft ook zijn tijd nodig. Zowel gesprek met de psych. en een therapeut is belangrijk. In contact blijven.
Sterkte.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte en succes Claudia!!
Houd moed!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Ellen1955

Beste Claudia,

Dit is een heel naar verhaal. Voel je wanhoop en kan me er heel goed in verplaatsen.
Met mij gaat het nu al weer jaren goed, maar dat heb ik echt aan de Paroxetine te danken. Zou niet weten wat ik anders had gemoeten. 
Maar sindsdien heb ik heel veel over onze ziekte gelezen en misschien dat ik toch iets voor je kan betekenen.
Eerst wil ik graag weten of je ergens in gelooft. Een Hogere Macht, of hoe je het ook wil noemen.
Als dat zo is, zou ik beginnen met die te vragen om je te helpen, want dit probleem is met menselijke middelen moeilijk te verhelpen, blijkt wel.

Verder zou je iets alternatiefs kunnen proberen, zoals Biofeedback, Regressietherapie of Hersenstimulatie (Bij mij helpen de Bach Bloesems bijv.goed).

Als ik jou was, zou ik de weg van de pillen denk ik laten liggen. Tenslotte heb je dat al lang genoeg geprobeerd. Dat is misschien niet jouw weg.
Zou wel aan je psychiater vragen of geen Oxazepam of Xanax kan krijgen voor je angst. Werkt bij de meeste mensen goed en zijn niet zulke hele zware middelen.
Doe geen gekke dingen, want het leven houdt niet op na het aardse, en de gevoelens die je nu hebt neem je gewoon mee, inclusief het schuldgevoel tegenover diegene die je achterlaat.

Laat nog wat van je horen, ja ?!
Sterkte !

----------


## pruts

Hallo Claudia,

Jou verhaal greep me sterk aan omdat het zo herkenbaar overkomt. Ik voel de angst voor niest dat nog zal helpen ook heel sterk. Ik hoor bij jou enkel de namen Zoloft, Lexapro, Efexor en Xanax... Ik weet niet of dit echt de enige zijn of dat gewoon de laatste zijn die je van toepassing vond om hier te vermelden?
Als bovenstaande de enige zijn dan kan ik je toch beetje geruststellen dat er nog veel mogelijkheden zijn, al begrijp ik wel dat die angst nu reeds de kop opsteekt. Zelf had ik bijzonder veel aan Efexor voor depressie en angst, oke wel wat bijwerkingen maar het heeft me meer als 2 jaar redelijk goed gehouden. En even plotseling is het ook gestopt. Lijkt niet te begrijpen geen verbetering meer in depressie, angst nog wel, maar er kwam een ergere bijwerking bij dissociatie die ik voorheen nooit had. Nu houd ik men efexor op 37.5 mg omdat ik het niet kan stoppen dan zak ik helemaal in en omdat ik de ontwenningsverschijnselen niet kan volhouden. 
Ik zit momenteel aan een stadium dat medicatie uitgeput is geraakt (laatste stap MAO inhibitor, na lithium, SSRI's, SNRI's en tricyclische AD's) En dat laatste lijkt ook niet aan te slaan. En dat is eigenlijk ook zo gegaan van een middel waarvan je altijd hebt kunnen overleven (bij mij efexor) bij jou zoloft dat plots niet meer helpt. Ook ik neem al jaren Xanax bij (maar de retardvorm dan) 
Wellbutrin heb ik ook gekregen tot 450 mg. Om den duur komen psychiaters ook aan een punt dat ze het duidelijk zelf niet meer weten en maar wat kleine uitprobeerseltjes aanraden (zoals bij mij de verhoging wellbutrin van 300 naar 450) 

Ik ga nu volgende week naar een onafhankelijk arts die bevoegd is in dit soort situaties en de situatie van een onafhankelijke positie van bekijken en een beleid kan uitstippelen rekening houdend met wat kan en wat ik nog wil. Mogelijks komen ze nog met elektroshocks op de proppen, dit verhaal maar meid om je te vertellen dat er altijd nog mogelijkheden en uitwegen zijn. 

Ik wil je niet adviseren je sterk te houden, maar wel om te proberen niet op te geven!

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en succes!
En ik hoop ook dat je hier nogiets laat weten van jou zoektocht. Ik zou het alleszins fijn vinden!

Xx

----------


## claudia1969

Hoi Pruts bedankt voor je reactie. Inmiddels zijn er weer een aantal maanden voorbij na mijn posting van vorig jaar zomer en is er weer e.e.a. veranderd in de medicatie. In het kort: de zoloft ging dus idd niet of nauwelijks meer werken, heb er toen seroquel xr bijgekregen (200 mg) en dat werkte goed. Ben zeker een maand of 3 stabiel geweest. Daarna ging het, zonder verdere reden, opnieuw bergafwaarts. Ophogen hielp helaas niet, de seroquel heb ik moeten afbouwen, is vervangen door Wellbutrin XR. De zoloft (100 mg) heb ik er nog steeds bij omdat het me niet is gelukt om die af te bouwen. En het gaat niet goed.
Er is geen stabiliteit, kan gevoelsmatig nog net functioneren zeg maar, zit echt op het randje, heel gespannen, onzeker, emotioneel, dwangmatig, een wankel kaartenhuis. Wanneer er kleine veranderingen zijn bv op mijn werk of thuissituatie nemen mijn depressieve klachten meteen toe. Het ergste vind ik mijn twijfelzucht, ben besluiteloos en totaal niet in staat enige beslissing te nemen hetgeen ook weer heel verwarrend is voor mijn zoontje van 9. 
Mijn psych kan mij geen reden geven voor het feit dat de ad's niet meer goed werken. Hij wil me niet op "zwaardere"medicijnen zoals klassieke ad of mao remmer zetten omdat hij daar niet genoeg van af weet zegt hij. En ik heb een keer met hem gesproken over ECT maar dat vindt hij alleen een optie voor mensen die van ellende niet meer eten / drinken. Alsof een chronische depressieve toestand enige kwaliteit van leven inhoudt... Zelf zie ik mijn afbouw in 2009 als grootste boosdoener. Toen ben ik nl na 3 mnd "clean"te zijn geweest in een heftige depressie met angststoornis terecht gekomen en dat is nooit meer echt weggegaan nadien met medicijnen. Maar wat jij schrijft over het "uitgeput"raken van de medicijnen kan ook. Welke medicijnen heb jij allemaal al gehad (of kun je beter alleen die noemen die je nog niet hebt gehad ;-)) en is er bij jou een officieele diagnose gesteld? 
Als ik jou was zou ik zeker ECT overwegen, baat het niet dan schaadt het niet toch. 
En hoe lang heb jij al ad's in totaal? 
Hou me op de hoogte oke
groetjes en succes! 
Claudia

----------


## MB6

Hai Claudia,

Ik herken zekers dingen in jou verhaal!!! Toevallig heb ik vanmorgen in mijn dagboek een verhaal geschreven. Misschien heb je daar iets aan?
Ik begrijp ook de angst dat je denkt nooit meer beter te worden. En de vraag van ..... ik weet niet meer wie, maar of je geloofd in iets, een hogere macht. Hier kan ik uren over vertellen, sinds ik ben gaan geloven en veel sprirituele boeken ben gaan lezen is het zoooo een stuk beter met mij gegaan. Ook toen ik nog aan de serotonine zat.

Wat voel jij als je je depressief voelt? Bij mij was het vooral eenzaamheid terwijl ik zat mensen om me heen heb. Nergens zin in, sloom, moe, huilerig!! Echt afschuwelijk!!! En toch moet je ZELF vechten om daar bovenop te kunnen komen. dat heeft nu geen zin om het te zeggen als je er middenin zit, dat zie je pas achteraf. Toch zeg ik het want dat kan je weer hoop geven dat het echt wel een keerte minder kan worden het gevoel. Gevoelig BEN je, dat zul je altijd ook blijven maar er zijn manieren om daar op een juiste manier mee om te gaan. Ook is het fijn om te weten dat bijna iedereen gevoelig is en zijn dipjes heeft. Alleen zodra depressieve mensen dat hebben komt er een paniek....."help, ik zit er weer in en straks gaat het NOOIT meer over". Delen met mensen is goed, herkenning van mensen, het weten dat je niet alleen staat en.....als het beter met jou gaat, het helpen van andere. Dan is die tijd in ieder geval ergens goed voor geweest.

Je mag me altijd mailen, bellen als je je weer zo shit voelt, want alleen al het weten dat iemand je begrijpt en jij niet alleen bent kan al zoveel helpen. Als je niet durft te bellen, (dat had/heb ikzelf altijd) mail je me gewoon als je wilt.

Verder kan IK niks doen, je MOET er ZELF doorheen maar met steun van andere gaat ook JOU dat lukken als je ECHt zou willen!!!

Liefs Marianne

----------


## Flogiston

claudia1969, een korte vraag, als dat mag -

Je schrijft over al die medicatie die je hebt geprobeerd. Maar je vertelt niets over gespreks- of gedragstherapie, of over een andere therapie.

Heb je zo'n therapie gevolgd? Gesprekken, CGT, iets anders?

----------


## MB6

Hai Claudia,

Ik begon met maatschappelijkwerk toen ik 22 was. Daarna psycholoog toen ik 25 was (burnout werk) Toen na de kids op mn 30e, weer gesprekken gehad. Hoelang, waar en wat..........geen idee meer maar ik ben zo een beetje vanaf mijn puberteit al op zoek naar waar mijn depressie vandaan komt. Natuurlijk boos op de opvoeding in het begin etc.
Uiteindelijk na mijn 40e heb ik door dat ik alles, en ook alles zelf creeer. Met deze uitspraak moet je voorzichtig zijn want wanneer je dat nog niet in de gaten hebt kun je hier heel boos om worden.
Ik heb geleerd om NIET in slachtofferrol te gaan zitten. Natuurlijk gebeurd me dat nog wel eens en ik denk dat iedereen dat wel heeft. Maar ik kan mezelf er ook weer aardig uithalen door dingen te DOEN. Vooral voor andere en als dat weer goed voelt, ontspanning voor mezelf. Ik blijf gevoelig maar ik verstop het niet meer door me te verschuilen achter medicatie of vluchtgedrag. Hoewel??? Vluchtgedrag kan ik nog wel eens hebben hoor. Uit onrust moet ik naar vriendinnen, ik wil wat leuks, of ik vreet me vol, of ik duik mijn bed in...............ach, voor een keertje laat ik het toe en is dat ook niet erg.
Maar gewoon dingen doen (opruimen, gezellig maken, iets organiseren), werken aan je eigen gezondheid (bewegen, goed eten, goede vitamines), leuke plannen maken waar iedereen blij mee is..........(het gezin blij maken, vriendinnen motiveren), DOEN werkt heel goed bij mij. Van nature ben ik nog al lui.

Oh ja, even terug te koemen op die jaren lange gesprekken..........goed bedoelde gesprekken, theapieen etc. Het kwam ALLEMAAL op het zelfde neer!!! Uiteindelijk is het heel belangrijk om te weten wie je bent, wat je wilt, en leven in het NU, op dit moment. Als je zover bent en je kunt het verleden vergeven, niet de schuld buiten jezelf zoeken en accepteren dat je nu eenmaal gevoelig en down kan zijn..........gaat het al een stuk beter.
Weet je Claudia........ik heb nooit hieroiver durven te praten en nu schrijf ik voluit!!! De hele wereld mag het weten!!! Ook jij schrijft.......geweldig!!! Hoeveel mensen voelen zich niet rot en laten het niemand weten????
Veel delen helpt echt, heb ik ook gedaan.

Sterkte en blijf vragen, schrijven, zoeken........je komt er ECHT wel, dat blijf ik ook doen.

Marianne xxx

----------


## MB6

Ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh............................ .......HAHAHA......ZIT IK EEN HEEL VERHAAL TE SCHRIJVEN, WAS DIE VRAAG HELEMAAL NIET VOOR MIJ BEDOELD!!! Sorry hoor, ik ben pas net lid en weet niet hoe het allemaal werkt.
Ik dacht dat Claudia die laatste vraag aan mij stelde.

Vergeet mijn vorige verhaal...........ik heb niks gezegd!!!

Marianne

----------


## Flogiston

Ik vind het anders een prima verhaal, hoor!

Heel positief, en met tips voor mensen die al ver genoeg zijn om die tips tot zich te nemen.

Zo te lezen heb je jezelf een goedwerkende CGT gegeven!

----------


## MB6

Hai Flogiston,

Misschien een gekke vraag maar wat betekend precies CGT, waar komt die afkorting vandaan?

Ennuh....Claudia.........hoe gaat het nu met jou?

Marianne

----------


## Flogiston

Sorry, niet uitgelegd inderdaad...

CGT is cognitieve gedragstherapie. Die therapie komt erop neer dat je aan jezelf gaat werken. Met veel nardruk op werken. Maar er hoort ook bij dat je goed naar jezelf kijkt, naar je gedrag, naar hoe je reageert op bepaalde situaties, en waarom je zo reageert, en of je eventueel anders zou kunnen reageren. Daarna ga je daaraan werken.

De resultaten zijn erg goed. Niet bij iedereen, natuurlijk, maar dat geldt voor elke therapie.

Bij CGT werkt het soms niet omdat het soms "nu eenmaal gewoon niet werkt". Soms werkt het niet omdat de patiënt zich er, bewust of onbewust, tegen verzet. Dat laatste komt vooral voor bij mensen die er zelf van overtuigd zijn dat ze een lichamelijke afwijking of ziekte hebben, en die daarom CGT bij voorbaat afwijzen omdat ze dat zien als "het zit tussen de oren" - en die laatste gedachte koppelen ze, geheel onterecht, aan "aanstelleritus".

Maar goed, tot zover de uitleg van wat CGT is.

----------


## pruts

> Welke medicijnen heb jij allemaal al gehad (of kun je beter alleen die noemen die je nog niet hebt gehad ;-)) en is er bij jou een officieele diagnose gesteld? 
> Als ik jou was zou ik zeker ECT overwegen, baat het niet dan schaadt het niet toch. 
> En hoe lang heb jij al ad's in totaal? 
> Hou me op de hoogte oke
> groetjes en succes! 
> Claudia


Hoi,

Goh, kan altijd zijn dat ik vergeet hoor maar zal proberen zo volledig mogelijk te zijn ;-) 
AD: seroxat, prozac, efexor, serlain, sipralexa, wellbutrin xr, anafranil divitabs maniprex (lithium), aurorix (MAO) 
AP: risperdal, invega, clopixol, fluanxol, etumine
Benzo: xanax (+retard vorm), temesta, loramet, zopiclone, staurodorm
en dan nog wat restgroepje zoals Inderal (+retard), Circadin, sedinal,...

Ik denk dat dat zo ongeveer de voornaamste zijn, als ik er nog vergeten zijn dat zullen die wel wel niet veel goeds hebben gebracht. 

Mijn diagnose is hoofdzakelijk borderline persoonlijkheidsstoornis met angststoornis en depressieve stoornis. Daarnaast soms wat eet en slaapproblemen en psycho sociale problemen. Aanpassingsproblemen enzo, kortom een heel rij'tje! ;-)

In totaal ben ik meer als drie jaar meds aan het slikken voor men koppie :-)

Ik twijfel nog altijd over ECT, sommige site's zijn erg anti en zeggen dat je daar idioot van kan worden. 
Maar ik ga toch eens een gesprek vragen in een centrum dat daar ervaringen mee heeft.
Xx

----------


## sietske763

waarom wil jouw arts geen klassieke AD geven (TCA)bij mij werkten de SSRI,s ook niet goed en kreeg toen PROTHIADEN, minder bijwerkingen gehad met een heel goed resultaat

----------


## gossie

@pruts,
Ik begreep uit je berichtje dat je bang bent voor ect? Ik kan je zeggen of het slaat aan, en voel je je weer redelijk, of het slaat niet aan, en ga je op de (oude) voet verder. Ik heb ervaring met ect, maar ook een vriendin van me, die deze therapie heeft gevolgd. 
Pruts, denk er goed over na? Maar je raakt erniet van doorgedraaid zoals je het benoemde.

----------

